

Wendy's Pretzel Pub Chicken Love Stories Episode 1 - yeukhon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tFm1_EBUeA&list=PLwq9_yYiQEzkTkp3uShZjKnlAl9GR_NZe&index=1

======
dfeltey
What the hell did I just watch?

